# Zoie's Thread :)



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

So, I am going to use this thread to update Zoie's pictures with. Random pictures, or just any picture I think is cute to share with everyone 
This way, I don't clutter the feed with too many threads 

Here is the first one, more to come later on!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Now this one she looks dead lol
We were cleaning and had to have her tied up for a little bit (we were right there, was able to make sure she didn't hurt herself) 
I started hearing her panting loud so I looked and found her sleeping like this


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Too cute for words!
I'm excited to watch her grow


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you! Me too! She has such a quirky personality lol first few days she slept a lot like any puppy would. Yesterday and today she has been bouncing off the walls lol she is a spunky pup for sure! But i love her to pieces


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Omg stop! She's making me want another pup. She's so cute that it almost hurts!

Do you know what her breed mix is? How old?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Never mind! Just found your intro thread, she's an 8 week old Shepard something. 

I think she's going to grow up to be absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol yup  i have no idea what she's mixed with other than shepherd, its going to be interesting to see what she looks like full grown  
And thank you! She is definitely gonna be a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Had to share this :3
Our cats NEVER play with their scratch post. So Zoie decided it was hers lol
Just a short minute video!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't help myself here lol Out for a short morning walk


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Then these too omg >.< lol!!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

What a cutie pie, I want to smooch that face. Is her name pronounced like Zoe, or is it different?


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

I smooch her face all the time lol Can't help it 

Yeah its pronounced like Zoey  I just like different ways of spelling things lol


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

So cute! 
Can't wait to see her as an adult


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

She is adorable!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you 

Im super excited to see her as an adult as well! Im curious if her ears will take the shepherd trait and stick up, or stay floppy (or one of each lol)


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Sleepy head <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww she's adorable!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She has the sweetest eyes! Those could melt your heart!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't let them fool you, she is a trouble maker lol  

The picture I saw on the ad for her was all black, I could barely make out her fur color. What caught my attention was her eyes


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

The camera on my phone bites lol Hopefully getting a new phone this week, I'll be happy to have better pictures :laugh:

But here is Zoie and one of our kitties


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

"Not another picture mom" >.< lol 


She sits/stands its so weird lol  Zoie is 10 weeks today! Growing like a weed. She has begun jumping up on the couch by herself earlier this week


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

She loves her milk bones lol


New collar  Had to switch to a medium! Pretty soon it'll be a large. She's growing to fast lol


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Took Zoie outside for some play time today  
Here is a couple short clips ^_^
(click on the pictures and it'll take you to the video)


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Had Zoie out today. She absolutely loved it! 
Here is a few pictures 

I am to lazy to deal with photobucket right now so they are just attached lol


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Last few


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Zoie Girl said:


>


Found her sleeping lol!!

Her white toes are absolutely killing me. Soo cute!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

I totally forgot about this picture lol she sleeps like this all the time  
I love herwhite toes. Im always messing with her paws haha


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm surprised I haven't made an "AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW" comment to this thread yet!!! So, AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! 

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

lol 

Thank you!
It's a good thing she is cute, cause' she is a big pain right now lol I will be sad when the puppy days are gone, but happy as well haha


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Zoie in her new no-pull harness doing a perfect sit 

(dont mind the can lol)


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Got a scale today and weighed Zoie. 
She is only 15 lbs. I swear she feels heavier lol


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Zoie's tag came in the mail today 
Very pleased with it!

The front :


The back :


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL - I like that! :becky:


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

lol thank you 

My husbands friend is always commenting that Zoie is spoiled rotten. SO I had to get this when I saw it lol


----------



## March21 (Jun 6, 2014)

Zoie Girl said:


> Had to share this :3
> Our cats NEVER play with their scratch post. So Zoie decided it was hers lol
> Just a short minute video!


That video is adorable!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

haha thanks! 

We eventually had to take the ball off. She somehow managed to break it open and eat half the plastic ball inside -_- Now she insists on tugging the rope off lol At least someone is enjoying the scratch post. The cats couldn't give a flying rats behind about it lol


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

So I haven't updated in awhile 

Here is Zoie 16 weeks (or at least 16 weeks by this upcoming Saturday) She weighs 19.4 lbs

Doing a sit waiting patiently for her cookie ^_^


This one started as a sit, but she had to scratch lol still waiting patiently for her cookie though  Such a good girl!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you! 

She is a gorgeous girl with a quirky personality to match! HAHA

I love her to pieces =D


----------

